# First Boat ?



## luv2fish (Sep 4, 2003)

*First Boat ?*

Hi everyone,
The first 20 years of my live I did alot of fishing most of it was pier + surf fishing.LOL( surprise i grew up in buckroe)The next 10 I will admit fishing kinda took a back seat to work,family, kid, etc.The last few years I have got back into fishing first with fresh water and the last couple back into my first love saltwater but now with all my favorite piers destroyed I am looking at getting a boat. I just really want some suggestions on what I should get.I want to be able to use it in fresh+salt water so I dont want anything to big something that is easy to put in and take out of the water.Must be able to tow it with a ford f150.Comfortable hold at least 4-6 people with a head.Oh and I want something that will get up and go when I feel the need for speed lol  . Prefer inboard (easier to work on).Ok so that is what I want anyone have any suggestion to make+model I should get? Figured when in doubt go to the best source around Pierandsurf.com. Thanks


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

what price range are you looking at? Its hard to gowrong with a 20' CC, and you can spend abot as much or as little as you want


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

if you like i got a 21 1/2 galexy that has a aq 140 volvo i/o that need a little work for 1500 w/ trailer solid boat but i got a bigger one


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*kapoc*

Since your mailbox is full...I'll post here



Like to hear more about the Galaxy...

Thanks


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

my email is [email protected] not sure what is posted for it but it is a 79 with a 4 cyl volvo 140 and the 280 outdrive spare prop and 43 gal tank it is a walk through and lots of cocpit space but if you have any question give me a yell


----------



## luv2fish (Sep 4, 2003)

*Kapoc*

I am looking to spend under $2000. Nothing fancy Just something to fish and cruise around in.When you say it needs a little work what kind of work (mechanical/structural/or cosmetic).Do you have a pic that you could send me?


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

well it is mechanical work she is an old boat but solid the hull is great the moter is in need of a little work. it runs but is requiring a tune up and a little TLC she isn't a looker but she'll get the job done. I'm asking 1500 for it and thats is the boat moter trailer the whole deal.


----------

